# Five Favourite Music Genres With Examples



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Title.

1 - Blues






1.5 - Blues-Rock 






2 - "Alternate" Rock






3 - "Classic" Rock 





4 - Whatever The Fuck "Gorillaz" Does






5 - Jazz


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Dub





Vocaloid horror? (lol)





Chiptune





And... I'm not really in the mood to look up two more examples. I listen to just about everything, really.


----------



## Southern Kross (May 1, 2011)

*1.= Classic Rock 'n Roll*






*1.= Indie Pop/Rock*






*1.= Folk*






*1.= Alternative Rock* 






*5. (Early) Soul *


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Hip-Hop:





R&B:





Classical:





Pop:





Rock:


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Hardcore/Metal





Indie





Rock/Alternative





Punk





Rap


----------



## steinmann (May 7, 2011)

Alternative Rock:






Indie: 






Dubstep:






Instrumental:






Early Jazz:


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

1]*Psychedelic (Rock)*





2]*Shoegaze*





3]*Black Metal*





4]*Dubstep*





5]*Classical*





5.5]*Hip-Hop*


----------



## jerrylewis (May 21, 2011)

I like to hip hop music and i find find a good video from last post.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Classic Rock





Folk





Indie





Post-rock/Ambient





Soul


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Metal of all sorts (example is melodic death metal)






Classical






Many, many forms of electronic dance music/EDM (example is dubstep)






Neofolk






Hip-hop






Also, I know this is six, but whatever one would call what Agalloch does


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Hardcore





Punkrock





Post-rock/metal stuff





Hiphop





Dub rock/metal/whatever Dub trio does


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Nerdcore





Metal





Electronic/House/Drum and Bass/whatever





Rock (Classic/Alternative/Hard/industrial)





Rap/Hip Hop/Rap Rock/etc (Not all of it, but enough to be listed)


----------



## mynameisanh (May 23, 2011)

*Indie Rock* -- Foals - Olympic Airways






*Alternative* -- Radiohead - All I Need







*R&B* -- Brown Eyed Soul - 시계







*Folk* -- Bombay Bicycle Club - Rinse Me Down







*Electronic* -- Chad Valley - Portuguese Solid Summer


----------



## slime (May 21, 2011)

electro/nic/a




indie/pop




alternative hip-hop




pop




dubstep





tbh i wouldn't consider dubstep anything close to a "favorite" genre of mine, but all of the other genres i like mostly stem from the already listed ones. but i also like experimental, freak folk, folk, indie, hip-hop, industrial, etcc. 

and i also like experimental, folk, and subgenres of folk etcec.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't exactly have any favorites, but 5 genres that I love.

1) Old School Death Metal




2) Thrash metal




3) Blackened Doom-Folk? (seriously can't think of a genre for these guys)




4) Emo




5) Pop Punk


----------



## Boreanwolf (May 9, 2011)

Aww damn, only 5? Okay, I'll try to resume. They're not in order, by the way.
*
1. Surf Rock*




*2. Hardcore Punk
*



*3. Thrash Metal (Example is Progressive Thrash Metal)
*



*4. New Wave
*



*5. Neurofunk/Drum 'n' Bass
*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Metal




2. Extreme Metal




3. Thrash Metal




4. Industrial Metal




5. Primus (yes, it is a genre)


----------

